#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αναθεώρηση οικοδομικής άδειας σε οικόπεδο, το οποίο θεωρείται πλέον εκτός οικισμού

## aleks

καλημερα συναδελφοι.
το 1999 τρεις συνδικαιούχοι σε οικόπεδο, που βρίσκεται σε ορεινό χωριό αποφασίζουν να χτίσουν κατοικία  εμβαδου 10χ10 μετρα, με υπόγειο. Η οικοδομική άδεια εκδόθηκε κανονικά, το τοπογραφικό εγκρίθηκε απο την οικεία πολεοδομία ως εντός οικισμού , πλην όμως οι συνδικαιούχοι αρχισαν να αποβιώνουν. Επίσης, στο μεσοδιάστημα ο μελετητής - επιβλέπων μηχανικός έκλεισε βιβλία και έφυγε στο εξωτερικό.

Εν έτει 2018 λοιπόν, επειδή ο οικισμός δεν είχε συνοχή και αποτελούνταν ουσιαστικά από 5 διαφορετικές συνοικίες , ήρθε έγγραφο στην ΥΔΟΜ με το οποίο οι 4 εκ των 5 συνοικιών θεωρούνται εκτός οικισμού.
 Επίσης, το οικόπεδο με το κτίριο (χωρισμένο σε δύο διαμερίσματα νόμιμα) παραδίδεται ημιτελές στους δύο κληρονόμους.
οι απορίες είναι οι εξής:
1) το νέο τοπογραφικό - συμβόλαιο πως θα περιγράφει το ακίνητο; υποτίθεται πως τα προηγούμενα μερίδια περιέγραφαν οικόπεδο εντός οικισμού με νομίμως υφιστάμενο ημιτελές κτίριο μέσα.
2) Το ημιτελές κτίριο επιδέχεται αναθεώρηση οικοδομικής άδειας , λόγω αλλαγής ιδιοκτητών και επιβλέποντος μηχανικού;
3)Ο ένας συνδικαιούχος μπορεί να προβεί σε αναθεώρηση μόνος του για το διαμέρισμά του 
(με τακτοποιήσεις , κτλ);

Το οικόπεδο εμβαδού 1413 μ2 είναι τριγωνικής σχετικά μορφής, με υποτείνουσα - πρόσωπο σε δημοτική οδό (ασφαλτοστρωμένη), συνολικού μήκους 28 μέτρων. α
Απέχει 7,50 μέτρα από το ρείθρο του δρόμου και 8 μέτρα ως ελάχιστη απόσταση από το όριο η μία γωνία του. 
Από τα συμβόλαια είχε το εμβαδόν αυτό όταν μεταβιβάστηκε στους τρεις αρχικούς συνδικαιούχους με συμβόλαιο το 1970 , έχοντας μέσα χαμηλά καλυβάκια, πέτρινα που κατεδαφίστηκαν κατά την ανέγερση του υπάρχοντος κτιρίου

----------

